# Frage zu Quota und Postfix



## ljpascal (29. Jan. 2011)

Hallo an alle,
ich hab zwei allgemeine Fragen:
Zum einem...

Ich bekomme ja von ispconfig 2 eine NAchricht wenn jmd. über sein Quota limit kommt. Allerdings ja nur wenn die Dateien auch zu dem Webaccount gehören. Bei Statistik ist es anscheinend egal da werden alle angezeigt. Problem ist das ja nur bei einer Homepage mit upload. Dann werden die Dateien ja wwwrun:www angelegt und somit wird auch keine MEssage verschickt wenn das quota limit überschritten wird. wie kann ich das ändern.

Das nächste habe bei webmin mal benutzer Emails von root gelesen. Da kommen ja alle zwei minuten emails an. keine Spam nonsens. wo durch kommt das habe ich vllt eine Sicherheitslücke. bzw. welche emails werden an root gesendet. Und kann man die auch an eine andere adresse schicken oder ablehnen.



danke an alle 

grüße


----------



## ljpascal (28. Feb. 2011)

Weiss hier wirklich keiner Rat....


----------



## hahni (6. März 2011)

Die "root"-E-Mails bekommst du unter anderem, wenn Ausgaben durch Dienste auf der Console entstehen. Diese Nachrichten werden dann an das "root"-Postfach weitergeleitet. Falls du dich über einen anderen Benutzer als "root" selbst einwählst ("root"-Login ist nicht so sinnvoll"), wird dieses Postfach genutzt.

Zu der Frage mit den Dateien:
Normalerweise ist ISPConfig schon sehr gründlich, was die Kumulierung der Kapazitäten betrifft. Welche Dateien haben denn nicht den richtigen Benutzer? Meinst du hier ggf. über ein Skript erzeugte und abgelegte Dateien?


----------



## ljpascal (6. März 2011)

Ja genau die meine ich..die dateien die automatisch über ein skript erzeugt werden


----------



## hahni (6. März 2011)

Die werden in der Tat nicht mitprotokolliert. Was man hier machen kann, weiß ich leider auch nciht. Ich bin einmal auf Till seine Antwort gespannt .


----------



## Till (7. März 2011)

> Ja genau die meine ich..die dateien die automatisch über ein skript erzeugt werden


Das geht technisch nicht wenn Du mod_php einsetzt, da Linux Quota nach dem Eignetümer der datei und eben nicht dem Ort im Dateibaum protokolliert.

Die Lösung dfür ist es, die Scripte unter dem Userd es Webs laufen zu lassen. DEas geht bei ispconfig 2 mittekls suphp und bei ispconfig 3 mit php-fcgi + suexec, php-cgi + suexec oder auch suphp.


----------

